# Free Plans



## rdwernecke (Sep 19, 2006)

Any opions on the use of the Free Wood Plans link. I haven't been able to find out what the (10) requirements are. Do you get overloaded with pop-ups and ads.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Where are you seeing this link and what is this in regards to?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Free woodworking plans are available many places. Some are winners and some are a complete waste of time, as a rule you get what you pay for. There is a link on the www.woodworkersjournal.com site for free plans and some are very good. You can download free plans by registering at www.portercable.com and at www.deltamachinery.com


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

Indeed, with some loss of time is


----------

